

Ask HN: Developing From Home - SirensOfTitan

It is so easy to procrastinate while at home, with all of the distractions.<p>For those of you who develop from home (either for a job or for your own ends), how do you stay motivated and focused?
======
iKnowKungFoo
Stay off of HN. :)

